# UV Kleber



## Stipperolli (23. September 2015)

Hallo, ih habe jetzt schon öfter gesehen das uv kleber beim Fliegenbinden benutzt wird. Es gibt wohl einmal bug bond und den von bondic, welchen würdet ihr empfehlen. Oder gibt es noch eine günstigere Variante. Wobei der Bondic bei Bauhaus ja unter 20€ kostet im Set.
Olli 


Mutiere gerade vom Stipper zum Fliegenfischen.


----------



## twitch (23. September 2015)

*AW: UV Kleber*

Würde zu keinem der beiden raten. Bug Bond ist sehr teuer und behält oft eine klebrige Oberfläche.

Würde zu Loon in Verbindung mit einer UV-Röhrenlampe für Fingernägel raten. Vor der Verarbeitung das Loon-Fläschchen für 3 Minuten auf die Heizung legen, damit der Inhalt flüssiger wird und sich gut verarbeiten lässt.


Gesendet von meiner Beretta via Bluetooth.


----------



## Rhxnxr (23. September 2015)

*AW: UV Kleber*

Ich benutze den http://www.baker-flyfishing.com/shop/detail.php?item=3746&d=d_3746_20_ml_UV_Lack.php&v=n270  und habe damit null Probleme.
Wichtig ist eher ne gute UV Lampe.


----------



## Stipperolli (23. September 2015)

*AW: UV Kleber*

Bei denen habe ich gerade meinen Bindestock geholt wenn ich das gewusst hätte wer der gleich it bestellt worden. Na bei der nächsten Bestellung.


----------



## Chris- (23. September 2015)

*AW: UV Kleber*

Hallo Olli,

kleinert Tipp von mir:

Bauhaus Bondic







LG
Chris


----------



## Stipperolli (25. September 2015)

*AW: UV Kleber*

War mein erster Gedanke da auch der Preis noch ok ist


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (28. September 2015)

*AW: UV Kleber*

Ich kann zwei Dinge Empfehlen;

Um große Streamerköpfe zu formen etc. Schmucksteinkleber für Textilien.

Anstatt UV-Kleber nehmt das Gel zum modellieren von Fingernägeln. Gibt's in vielen Farben, Viskositäten und auch klar. Zum Härten geht entweder eine UV-LED (wie im Set von Bondic) oder auch sonst jegliche UV emittierende Lampe.


----------



## harzer-bub (28. September 2015)

*AW: UV Kleber*

Hallo,

kleiner Tip am Rande wenn hier von günstig gesprochen wird. Dann bitte auf die Mengenpreise achten und nicht den Preis unterm Strich. Empfehlen kann ich den UV Lack von Schwarzwaldfisching und BUG OFF (aus der Bucht). Ich persönlich nehm ne ganz billige UV lampe aus der Bucht und das funzt bestens.*[SIZE=+2] Lack von Schwarzwald Flyfishing[/SIZE]*


----------



## ricky9187 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: UV Kleber*

Also ich habe persönlich meine ersten Versuche mit Fingernägel Gel gehabt.hauptsächlich des Preises wegen.von Mama eine alte UV Lampe bekommen.der Horror.ich habe alles zum kleben gebracht.Tischplatte Stuhl Alles an den Fingern.aber nie sah es so gläsern aus wie die Nägel meiner Frau.Viel gelesen über UV Wellen und bla.dann das bondic gekauft und was soll ich sagen total cool ich hätte es am liebsten für alles genommen.Streamer fliegen.Nymphen.Und auf einer Hochzeit hat jedes paar auf einer Leinwand sich verewigt wir mit UV Kleber und tischdeko.ab da gab es in der Familie den Satz.UV Kleber löst fast alle Probleme.
Also selbst wenn der kopfknoten nicht so sauber ist.ein tropfen darauf und schön ist er.
Für Streamer Binder Pflicht.schwarzen kopfknoten ein ein tropfen und nach dem UV Licht mit weißen edding 2 kleine Punkte links und rechts.
Ich kann es nur empfehlen 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------

